# Alexa Bliss looking thicker?



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Her best friend is Nia. 
Nia LOVES to eat. 









They are both on Total Divas
What does Annie do?
Go to Golden Corral with Nia!

Of course Annie is fatter now!
Duh!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes totally agree, both me and my wife commented on that last night.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

She has more flab in the stomach area than she used to. usually short girls are fluffier but she used to be a competitive cheerleader and body builder so she looked fit regardless. now she's getting the normal body she's meant to have. She is starting to look like Asuka


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I hope her "fans" don't start pointing this stuff out on social media, wouldn't want her struggling with anorexia again.


----------



## R=G (Aug 29, 2017)

The word you're looking for is FATTER

Now we know why nia is mad at her, bitch kept eating all the leftovers


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Nothing beats a thick girl


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Yes, and I love it :book


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

I think she looks better like this


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe she's pregnant. :draper2


----------



## TheRollinsShow (Apr 1, 2017)

Shes even more hott now


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

RAW has better catering. That's why. Even Owens has slimmed down a bit since moving over to the B Show.


----------



## mrspickles (Nov 22, 2015)

I watched an NXT Charlotte/Sasha match the other day and they were both a lot more ripped there, I guess it's down to being on the road so much.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

mrspickles said:


> I watched an NXT Charlotte/Sasha match the other day and they were both a lot more ripped there, I guess it's down to being on the road so much.


Plus at NXT you have the Performance Center which is a world class gym to work out and train and get fed a perfect diet. When you're on the main roster you're just on the road and you need to use hotel gyms, if you even have energy to work out at all.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Her ring gear looks tighter, not that is a bad thing.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

People need to think logistically about this. 

When you are in NXT you are in one place, not spending time travelling and trying to fit a work out in along with other appearances. You have a performance centre with state of the art equipment. The same thing happened with Dane Brooke when she came up to the main roster.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> People need to think logistically about this.
> 
> When you are in NXT you are in one place, not spending time travelling and trying to fit a work out in along with other appearances. You have a performance centre with state of the art equipment. The same thing happened with Dane Brooke when she came up to the main roster.


So Dana Brooke and Anorexia Bliss, their alter-ego is Miss Piggy?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

heel_turn said:


> So Dana Brooke and Anorexia Bliss, their alter-ego is Miss Piggy?


That's a bit disrespectful, especially when Alexa herself has battled an eating disorder when she was younger possibly due to bullying/stuff like this. 

I'm actually disgusted when people call her Anorexia Bliss. 

Anorexia nervosa actually has the highest mortality rate of any psychiatric disorder and research has found that 20% of anorexia sufferers will die prematurely from the illness. It's certainly nothing be making out jokes about.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> That's a bit disrespectful, especially when Alexa herself has battled an eating disorder when she was younger possibly due to bullying/stuff like this.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DksSPZTZES0


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

She's looking a little chunky that's for sure. However she's so tiny that she needs the extra size to look more legit in the ring. So it's ok overall, but she really needs to watch it going forward.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Does it really matter?


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Thick isn't always bad... I also dig the ponytail.....


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Arsenal79 said:


> She's looking a little chunky that's for sure. However she's so tiny that she needs the extra size to look more legit in the ring. So it's ok overall, but she really needs to watch it going forward.


With Nia as a bff+ Total Divas catering, I can see Anorexia metamorphize into Hornswoggle's sister (she's already her height):


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

She looks sexy as hell, thicker or not she will always be hot, oh and about Nia i dont care if she is big, she is hot as well.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah she does, and bloody good considering she's recovered from anorexia.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

She's thick and perf.


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

Still as hot as ever


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

She,s looking really hot. She was way too skinny in her early nxt days.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

I miss her look when she was the reason to watch Blake and Murphy in NXT. That was the height of her hotness for me.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

she looks as good as she usually does


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I like her thick. 
I want Vince to do a Piggy Bliss storyline with her. The Iconic Duo can play Laycool:


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

Camera adds 10 lbs lol

No she's not.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

She's super short, so gaining even a tiny amount of weight will be quite noticeable on her frame


----------

